

IE 9 Beta download - Uncle_Sam
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-explorer/products/ie-9/home?os=win7&arch=a&browser=other

======
betaPass
I'm reminded of many B-grade Hindi movies I suffered through in my childhood.
In Hindi movies, this is what every mother says, with pride and tears, after
her son manages to scrape through his exams:

"Mera Beta pass ho gaya!" which translates to "My son passed!" P.S In Hindi
"Beta" means "Son" :)

------
dstein
Sigh, looks like I'll be installing another virtual Windows machine
specifically to test another version of a web browser that doesn't run on my
operating system.

